# Care of Rhinestone shirts



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Recently someone listed care instructions that they had on their rhinestone shirt tags. I can't seem to find that post....I knew I should have saved it.

What care instructions do you include with the rhinestone shirts you sell?

Thanks,
Sue2


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Wash your garments inside out in cold water and dry on low heat.


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

Sue2 said:


> Recently someone listed care instructions that they had on their rhinestone shirt tags.


The care instructions need to match the quality of the glue your rhinestones have. For example, Swarovski rhinestones can be washed in warm water and dried with high heat and not fall off if they were applied correctly. All the machine cut rhinestones have good glue and there are some good quality Korean rhinestones that have really good glue too.

I tell my customers to wash as they please and to just to turn inside out : )


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I tell my customers to Hand Wash, Hang to Dry. But, I throw mine in the washer and dryer with the rest of the load and have yet to lose a stone.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Sue,

I've seen lots of "recommended" washing instructions for vinyl, rhinestones, etc, but the truth is everytime I talk to a customer, they simply want to throw their shirts in with the rest of their laundy and do nothing else. The least I would ask them to do is turn the shirt inside out for the rhinestone shirts.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone else in that I would suggest they turn their shirts inside out. I recommend that not for the the rhinestones to stay on, but so that the rhinestones don't end up scratching up the inside of their washer or dryer. I have seen that happen with the rhinestones.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I always recommend washing on cold and drying on low heat and turning shirts inside out so they don't get all scratched up.

If you dry on high heat, the stones could separate from the glue.


----------

